# WTB Vintage Bicycle Mud Flaps



## skillcrane (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

Looking for a *very* specific set of bicycle mud flaps from the 50s (or 60s?). I believe they were made by Yoder, but I could be wrong about that. Since this forum gets so many views, I figured I'd post a pic to see if anyone had one (or two) of the exact one I'm looking for that they'd like to part with. They have a diamond pattern (which was common for the time), but haven't been able to find the exact jewel/design yet. Please see pic for the exact one I am looking for (click pic for larger size). Color doesn't matter, as long as the design is correct. 






Thanks in advance!


----------



## skillcrane (Oct 19, 2013)

Just bumping up again to see if any weekenders can help. Thanks again!


----------

